# Need Advice on CPU cooler



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

Im getting the awesome CM NV690 case, so Im going green. All the antec tri cools, and stuff.

I need a green led cpu cooler to match.

I am currently thinking about the Zalman9700 nvidia edition, however i am using the 9500 now and it is way too loud for my taste. Does anyone know if the 110mm version (9700) is much quieter? If not, could you recommend a green led cpu cooler that is known for being silent? thank you.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing i can recommend to you is to get something like this
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...versal_CPU_Cooler_OCZTVEND2.html?tl=g40c14s52

And replace the fan with a green led.

Other than that the zalman 9700 is the only one i can find with a green led


----------



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks. i think im just gunna go with the zalman ... good quality green stuff is so hard to find. blue and red have taken over haha. Luckily I found some sweet stuff of www.performance-pcs.com like UV green fan filters, green led 80x15mm fan, Green EL wire ... just cool stuff. lol


----------

